
Microsoft's 'Cloud OS' takes shape - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Microsofts+Cloud+OS+takes+shape/2100-1007_3-6196152.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
astocko
This was pretty interesting, though I specifically enjoyed this quote: "A lot
of what Windows was doing early on was memory management, storage, all of the
things today we take for granted," Hall said. "The vast majority of developers
(today), they are not thinking, 'how am I going to store this particular piece
of data in memory?' It just happens."

It might just happen, but it would probably be useful to know at least in
principle how and why it happens. From my experience, a lot of developers have
no clue whatsoever.

------
patrickg-zill
Considering Microsoft has been dealing in vapor for years, clouds seem to be a
natural line extension for them. Seriously though, does anyone really believe
MS is going to be able to deliver something well-engineered?

~~~
gibsonf1
No, not a chance. Unless they buy a completely separate company not run by
their engineers to do the work. Their standard production model seems to be:
slap a bunch of features together so that the user gets at least an hour or so
of non-crash functionality, then spend years slowly resolving the bugs, yet
pile on more features with more bugs, repeat.

